# New/Aspiring Electrician here with a few questions



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

TalyonUngol said:


> So first off, what is the life of a electrician/Apprentice like? Is it *long hours with little pay*? Is it a normal* 9 to five job*? Is it *all work and no play*(I.E really *no time at home/downtime*)?


You are going to be so disappointed.......


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I'll go ahead and throw out the generic answer. Its really going to depend on what section of the field you get into and what the market is in your area. Around here most electrical contractors seem to work 7 to 3:30. Around here it seems most contractors are scheduled to 40 hr or maybe 45 hr weeks at the most. I'm sure some companies get behind and pull big weeks or have after hours emergency calls but it doesn't seem common. This is small town Wyoming though, dont know about big jobs in large cities. You also have the industrial maintenance side of things which can either be really chill with a few bad days here and there or months of endless 100 hr week hell. All depends on what sector of the field, the company,and the area you work in.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Actually started 7 days in April, 2020, Granted there are days I don't get my tools out,...


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You get out of it what you put into it. At the bottom there is a lot of jobs that are not much fun.
With any luck you get hired by a company with enough work to keep you doing 40 or a bit more for a long time. 

The IEC is a good place to start. Take every class you can. Even if it is the same class but different instructor. Never know where those golden nuggets of knowledge will appear.
With the advent of PPE and arc fault ratings there is little horsing around any where work is hot. 

This is work not fun, you get paid for what you accomplish for your employer.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

TalyonUngol said:


> Hello everyone, I am trying to get into the electrician career and I have a few questions that are gnawing on my mind.
> 
> So first off, what is the life of a electrician/Apprentice like? Is it long hours with little pay? Is it a normal 9 to five job? Is it all work and no play(I.E really no time at home/downtime)?
> First it is a carrier and not just a job, when you are good the personal satisfaction overrides all problem times.
> ...


See above in red.
Also read on her as much as you can.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> You are going to be so disappointed.......


Why will i be disappointed?


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> You get out of it what you put into it. At the bottom there is a lot of jobs that are not much fun.
> With any luck you get hired by a company with enough work to keep you doing 40 or a bit more for a long time.
> 
> The IEC is a good place to start. Take every class you can. Even if it is the same class but different instructor. Never know where those golden nuggets of knowledge will appear.
> ...


I should have been more clear. Im not asking about horsing around at work when i talked about all work and no play. Im talking about jobs I've worked where your entire life is your job\career and theres no time for family or recreation. I am worried about that.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> See above in red.
> Also read on her as much as you can.
> 
> Good luck
> Cowboy


Thank you.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

I am looking at the San Antonio and Austin Texas area since that's where im moving to. If that helps.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Understand I have always considered most over time as a punishment for piss poor project management. Saying that there are those that thrive by it.
I have worked projects where I was threatened to be fired since I was not working 7 x 12 hours a day. I was doing 6. Once you have the skills it is easier to move around 
In the beginning your stuck, with out the skills you will acquire a reputation of being not the employee that they want. Asking an employer about this is like asking before you hired when do I get my first raise. If you get connected with a training program then your raises will be known as you progress in knowledge and ability.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

So many of these questions depend on geography. In Canada we have national standards so it’s easier to answer general questions. In the US, training, apprenticeship and licensing vary from place to place.

No matter where you live, you need to know what kind of education is recognized by industry. Almost anybody can offer electrician training or apprentice prep but it can be useless on a resume and some of these courses are expensive. Buyer beware.

In terms of work, be prepared to start at the bottom with hard work and menial tasks but it should be “earn while you learn”. Like any other job, there are good and bad employers. Many of us started by working for bad companies but moved on after getting some experience.

There’s no such thing as a degree in working on the tools.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

99cents said:


> So many of these questions depend on geography. In Canada we have national standards so it’s easier to answer general questions. In the US, training, apprenticeship and licensing vary from place to place.
> 
> No matter where you live, you need to know what kind of education is recognized by industry. Almost anybody can offer electrician training or apprentice prep but it can be useless on a resume and some of these courses are expensive. Buyer beware.
> 
> ...


@99cents WOW just WOW this is one of the best post you have posted, so you are learning being a mod.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

just the cowboy said:


> @99cents WOW just WOW this is one of the best post you have posted, so you are learning being a mod.


I’m better at trolling. Self discipline sucks. 🤣


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> See above in red.
> Also read on her as much as you can.
> 
> Good luck
> Cowboy


Supply house is great suggestion if you can't get helper or apprenticeship right away. Working at one of the big box stores in Electrical myself at the moment. I'm learning more about retail then electrical, but still am learning materials and meeting local electricians.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Learning what everything is called so I can not sound like an idiot at the supply house has been a challenge for me. I swear if you ask 5 electricians what something is called you will get 10 different answers. I resort to crayon drawings frequently to figure out what I need.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

mburtis said:


> Learning what everything is called so I can not sound like an idiot at the supply house has been a challenge for me. I swear if you ask 5 electricians what something is called you will get 10 different answers. I resort to crayon drawings frequently to figure out what I need.


Grunt and point


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

If you're good at complex math, and if the situation presents, consider a career in electrical engineering. It fits hand-in-hand with the National Electrical Code and all of the theory in the trade, of which there is lots. And it's a good living.
Good Luck.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

Whats the work/life balance? Thats what im trying to ask. I guess i overarticulated my point.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TalyonUngol said:


> Whats the work/life balance? Thats what im trying to ask. I guess i overarticulated my point.


That can’t be answered. It depends on the job and who you work for. If you work construction, it could be 40 hours straight time per week. If you work maintenance in a hospital and you’re one of the guys who keeps the place running, it could be much different.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

TalyonUngol said:


> Whats the work/life balance? Thats what im trying to ask. I guess i overarticulated my point.


Home and work life is up to you in most aspects. But lineman don't have that freedom.
Depends on what you do there may be some sleepless nights worrying about a job you did for startup.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

99cents said:


> That can’t be answered. It depends on the job and who you work for. If you work construction, it could be 40 hours straight time per week. If you work maintenance in a hospital and you’re one of the guys who keeps the place running, it could be much different.


 Ah. So just try to find a good one then.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TalyonUngol said:


> Whats the work/life balance? Thats what im trying to ask. I guess i overarticulated my point.


Exactly how the hell do you expect anyone to quantify that in an answer? My work/life balance is 33% sleep, 66% awake time. Of the awake time, 5/7 is a work day and 2/7 is a weekend. There's some holidays peppered here and there. On a rare occasion I bang in. A solid hour away from my job, 2/16 of a work day is commuting. 7.5 /16 is a work day. 1 hour is getting up and out of bed and stubbing my toe for the unpteenth time on that goddamned antique toe stubber we can't live without. I have no idea what it's called other than the thing that exists solely to remind me exactly where my toe is not supposed to be at 5:30 am in the pitch dark. On the rare occasion there's an early morning lay in it for me if I play my cards right and weather permitting, and Venus is not in retrograde and it's not a school holiday and it's not a moon tide. Other restrictions apply. A lot. 1 hour commute home, a bit longer if we need cat litter. Again. There's a good 1/2-1 hour wind down at home time, usually in the garage with a couple bottles of fermented hops and enough isolation from life's distractions to contemplate my life choices, unless the litter needs changing pronto and blows that all to hell. Or I did at least for once remember the cable box batteries are actually aaa and not any of the 4 packs of AA I could swear it was of 4 separate occasions, bought them, so better get that taken care of before I hear about it again. It never ends this chit. You'll probably get a hobby, or a few. Bikes, boats, 4x4, woodworking, Martial arts, working out, prostitutes. Maybe you're the music type, throw clay or paint. Or you go online and get into trouble. Time vampires. So you're either obsessing over the one hobby or burning the candle at both ends by spreading yourself too thin having multiple interests. Either way you can't win. And I wouldn't change a thing.

You do you kid - nobody can predict the results of whatever course you choose. Life is about the journey, it's risks, it's rewards, trials and tribulations, not some destination and sure as hell not some pre-planned set path filled with knowns and assurances and predictable outcomes. So when you're at this fork in the road - take it. Whatever happens, let it begin.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Exactly how the hell do you expect anyone to quantify that in an answer? My work/life balance is 33% sleep, 66% awake time. Of the awake time, 5/7 is a work day and 2/7 is a weekend. There's some holidays peppered here and there. On a rare occasion I bang in. A solid hour away from my job, 2/16 of a work day is commuting. 7.5 /16 is a work day. 1 hour is getting up and out of bed and stubbing my toe for the unpteenth time on that goddamned antique toe stubber we can't live without. I have no idea what it's called other than the thing that exists solely to remind me exactly where my toe is not supposed to be at 5:30 am in the pitch dark. On the rare occasion there's an early morning lay in it for me if I play my cards right and weather permitting, and Venus is not in retrograde and it's not a school holiday and it's not a moon tide. Other restrictions apply. A lot. 1 hour commute home, a bit longer if we need cat litter. Again. There's a good 1/2-1 hour wind down at home time, usually in the garage with a couple bottles of fermented hops and enough isolation from life's distractions to contemplate my life choices, unless the litter needs changing pronto and blows that all to hell. Or I did at least for once remember the cable box batteries are actually aaa and not any of the 4 packs of AA I could swear it was of 4 separate occasions, bought them, so better get that taken care of before I hear about it again. It never ends this chit. You'll probably get a hobby, or a few. Bikes, boats, 4x4, woodworking, Martial arts, working out, prostitutes. Maybe you're the music type, throw clay or paint. Or you go online and get into trouble. Time vampires. So you're either obsessing over the one hobby or burning the candle at both ends by spreading yourself too thin having multiple interests. Either way you can't win. And I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> You do you kid - nobody can predict the results of whatever course you choose. Life is about the journey, it's risks, it's rewards, trials and tribulations, not some destination and sure as hell not some pre-planned set path filled with knowns and assurances and predictable outcomes. So when you're at this fork in the road - take it. Whatever happens, let it begin.


I love this. You are a writer. Lol.

Im just a newbie concerned aboutvthe new step in life.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

TalyonUngol said:


> Im just a newbie concerned aboutvthe new step in life.


Every time a younger person asks me what I think about getting into this or that line of work, my response is always the same; "It doesn't matter what you want to try, it's important that you go at it like it was your lifelong passion." That's the only way to determine whether it's for you or not. If you go at it half-assed, it just delays the outcome to the point of where it may end up being a waste of time. Time that could have been spent on something that is more suitable for you.

Then you come along with " I think I want to do this but only if it doesn't interfere with the life I have become accustomed to." That statement leads me to believe that you will fail, or at best become a poor to mediocre electrician. Is that what you want? You might be asked to work OT. You might be asked to work weekends. Some or many. You may be asked to travel. You might not be at home every night. To someone who has the passion to be successful, the response should be "Bring it." But so far you seem like the type to balk at the above, because it might interfere with "life". 

I know I'm being harsh. My prediction is you will fail or be miserable.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> Every time a younger person asks me what I think about getting into this or that line of work, my response is always the same; "It doesn't matter what you want to try, it's important that you go at it like it was your lifelong passion." That's the only way to determine whether it's for you or not. If you go at it half-assed, it just delays the outcome to the point of where it may end up being a waste of time. Time that could have been spent on something that is more suitable for you.
> 
> Then you come along with " I think I want to do this but only if it doesn't interfere with the life I have become accustomed to." That statement leads me to believe that you will fail, or at best become a poor to mediocre electrician. Is that what you want? You might be asked to work OT. You might be asked to work weekends. Some or many. You may be asked to travel. You might not be at home every night. To someone who has the passion to be successful, the response should be "Bring it." But so far you seem like the type to balk at the above, because it might interfere with "life".
> 
> ...


Thats fine. I have had to prove myself my life all the way. But if this career is only work and no downtime at home, then you are right. It's probably not for me. Ive had enough 24/7 365 days a week work where your only times at home to do anything is two days a month. Where you can go see a movie, can go get a steak. Ive lived that life and it wasnt for me. I value time at home. To have a family. To be able to have fun. It doesn't mean the occasional overtime or out of city/state work is balked at or denied. But if its a consistent work where i might as well just live at the shop. Then yes. Probably won't do great.


I value working hard but having no play defeats the point of loving. If all ill ever do is working then i won't be happy. It doesnt mean im lazy, that i wont do a good job nor does it mean that i am going to say no to overtime. I just don't think it's unreasonable to have a good work/life balance in my life. To have a family((if i want to)) and be there in my kids life. If work just takes up everything... Well id be a terrivle parent and husband. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Well then maybe you are not as young as I thought if you've already "done time".

Starting in the trades is literally starting at the bottom. Down the road the dividends are good, but you might still have more time to do until then depending on the company you start with. 

Look, I'm not trying to say you shouldn't try it. But to be successful, you have to focus not on any hardships that get thrown at you, but the learning experience. The company you work for to start out is in the business of making money. They may have a large job but don't want to hire temporary people and want to run with who they have. Imagine yourself in their shoes and one of your employees doesn't want to step up to the plate when asked. 

All I'm saying is an electrician is not always 8 to 5, Monday to Friday. Give it a whirl if you can except that. But go at it like you mean business.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> Well then maybe you are not as young as I thought if you've already "done time".
> 
> Starting in the trades is literally starting at the bottom. Down the road the dividends are good, but you might still have more time to do until then depending on the company you start with.
> 
> ...


I used to drive semis for a few years. 3 weeks of driving and then two days off was the Norm. It's long 14 hour days 7 days a week. It was absolutely exhausting and killer. I had no friends or family time except those 2 days. Sometimes ill have some time at night to read a book or watch a tv show... But it was rare. So im young but I've been around on the low end of work in terms of the balance.

And im not against stepping up to the plate but if itd ALL the time then id be unhappy. I do want to be able to get a wife, get hobbies, and have a pet. Not neccesarily in that order. I dont know everything but i am wanting to do this and will bring my best.

As for stepping in theie shoes, i absolutrly get it. I agree that if they don't step up then they probably dont care about it. At the same time if a company forces you to live at the shop then they don't care about you either. Delicate balance it is.


Oh. As for 8 to 5 m to f. I don't mind working weekends. Sometimes i prefer it. I just wamma be able to go see a good movie in the theaters Tuesday night after work instead of immediately having to sleep.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

TalyonUngol said:


> I dont know everything but i am wanting to do this and will bring my best.
> 
> As for stepping in theie shoes, i absolutrly get it. I agree that if they don't step up then they probably dont care about it.


Maybe you will do alright then. Give 'er!


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> Maybe you will do alright then. Give 'er!


I appreciate your vote of confidence. Ill need it when i move to Texas in a few weeks and get started.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I did mon-fri for 15ish years, and work/life balance eventually steered me away. Construction was especially exhausting in this format. Just not enough downtime.

I got into shift-work instead. More days off; less commuting (at better times); more money.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Most jobs are not anywhere near as grueling as 2 days off per month. That's more fitting to long haul trucking and attracts single non-family types who have little or no education as a way to make bank. Even offshore oil rig work isn't that bad. There used to be a long hauler in my neighborhood and even he was home more than you're claiming. Seems you're tossing the idea of union or not around - but you're set on making a move on a pretty set date, and making a move regardless. The general consensus going around the industries right now is HVAC /refrigeration work. Joining an electricians union isn't something you simply choose to do - it's something that when you want to do you hope you're accepted because competition to get in is usually feirce and opportunities to get in limited.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Most jobs are not anywhere near as grueling as 2 days off per month. That's more fitting to long haul trucking and attracts single non-family types who have little or no education as a way to make bank. Even offshore oil rig work isn't that bad. There used to be a long hauler in my neighborhood and even he was home more than you're claiming. Seems you're tossing the idea of union or not around - but you're set on making a move on a pretty set date, and making a move regardless. The general consensus going around the industries right now is HVAC /refrigeration work. Joining an electricians union isn't something you simply choose to do - it's something that when you want to do you hope you're accepted because competition to get in is usually feirce and opportunities to get in limited.


Yes. I had a bad time as a long hauler starting out. It got me worried about long careers. Thats all. It's unreasonable/irrational fear. 

And yes. I have a set date and a set plan. I am moving on a set time and aiming to get started quickly. So im ready to work and get started on my new life. I screwed up my life early on and im fixing it. Im determined to work and fix my life, but not at the expense of my hobbies/life/family. 

Anyways. I looked between HVAC, welders, electrician and plumber for a trade. I chose electrician for a few reasons. I think work conditions would be better. I think they make more money. And i think it'll be alot of fun working with electricity. I know it wont all be glamorous but it sounds better than playing with sewage or toilets. Id have went welder as that sounds really fun but i hear the money is very bad. 

Anyways. Just irrational fear for me. Im nervous and terrified to move into a new life.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

If you work for a company that believes in massive amounts of overtime and you have lot's of employees you can normally work a 40 hr week. This is because there are more people who like making money and spending money so they will always volunteer for the overtime. Also some people would rather be at work than home. Management loves to use their yearly wages as an example when you negotiate a contract.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

Easy said:


> If you work for a company that believes in massive amounts of overtime and you have lot's of employees you can normally work a 40 hr week. This is because there are more people who like making money and spending money so they will always volunteer for the overtime. Also some people would rather be at work than home. Management loves to use their yearly wages as an example when you negotiate a contract.


And id be okay working overtime as long as it wasn't my entire life being work. Id like to go scuba diving once a month or enjoy my video games. Doesn't mean i will Only work 40 hours. Neck 50 hours a week is good. 5 10s is what my mother does as a air force contractor. 2 days off is good. That was my concern going in is all. It seems like it can go either way depending on the job, company, market, etc. Overtime is good. I just wanna be able to have a life, wife and enjoy my hobbies. Doesnt mean i expect or demand to be home every night after an 8 hour shift.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Easy said:


> If you work for a company that believes in massive amounts of overtime and you have lot's of employees you can normally work a 40 hr week. This is because there are more people who like making money and spending money so they will always volunteer for the overtime. Also some people would rather be at work than home. Management loves to use their yearly wages as an example when you negotiate a contract.


Companies that 'believe' in overtime can be scary. Folks begin to count on it and jack up their lifestyles, buy toys and bigger mortgages... then the OT faucet turns off. Few months later 'its gotten slow'; we're only working mon-wed for now. BTDT.

The trend for construction is to stop working before OT starts. OT is meant to be punitive for an employer so they manage better, or have sufficient workers for the job - not a carrot to be teased to the hungry. (Hungry because you're not paid enough to begin with?) Being able to take your OT as paid time-off is better for your quality of life, cost of living, and taxes. I didn't think like this in my 20's, but sure do in my 40's.

IMHO, negotiated contracts should focus on better *base wages*, and attempt to protect against a shortfall of annual hours. Being able to earn extra on top isn't a win unless you lock-in the minimum too. Otherwise employers balance it out.... their way.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

The main focus of a union Stewart or chief union Stewart is to shoot for higher hourly wages. Normally the company will come back with a compromise. "If we give you a higher wage then we want you to contribute more copay on your medical insurance." Or some similar benefit. Work loads have peaks and valleys so instead of hiring more people they cover the extra work with OT. That way the company saves on benefits. Each employee gets paid X amount of dollars per hour but when you include benefits it can be double the amount in some cases. Think vacation pay, sick pay, education, Christmas bonuses, retirement and other things that really add up. Most of that is kind of eroding away but it's not just electricians who are effected. Most companies are cutting the fat to keep the share holders happy and show good profits.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TalyonUngol said:


> I love this. You are a writer. Lol.


😊 🤣


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Easy said:


> The main focus of a union Stewart or chief union Stewart is to shoot for higher hourly wages. Normally the company will come back with a compromise. "If we give you a higher wage then we want you to contribute more copay on your medical insurance." Or some similar benefit. Work loads have peaks and valleys so instead of hiring more people they cover the extra work with OT. That way the company saves on benefits. Each employee gets paid X amount of dollars per hour but when you include benefits it can be double the amount in some cases. Think vacation pay, sick pay, education, Christmas bonuses, retirement and other things that really add up. Most of that is kind of eroding away but it's not just electricians who are effected. Most companies are cutting the fat to keep the share holders happy and show good profits.


You mean steward? In the union they are put on jobs (either larger ones or jobs with issues). They could be assigned various duties by both the contractor and hall. Most of the time they are on site to make sure the negotiated contract and union rules are followed. Things like monitoring OT distribution are a common duty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is your answer, it is a job, generally basic 40. And you can be a basic electrician with basic skill sets and make a good living. But if you aspire to be more than just another run-of-the-mill guy doing the same boring work day after day, then it will take some time and effort. In my job OT is never mandatory but necessary, refuse to work off hours enough times and well you need to move on. Want to fully understand and learn a skill set it takes to master this trade then it will take time off the job, reading educating yourself it takes extra effort.

But if you master a particular skill set at age 52 you won't be humping 4" conduit in the mud as they break ground for another building.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Easy said:


> The main focus of a union Stewart or chief union Stewart is to shoot for higher hourly wages. Normally the company will come back with a compromise. "If we give you a higher wage then we want you to contribute more copay on your medical insurance." Or some similar benefit. Work loads have peaks and valleys so instead of hiring more people they cover the extra work with OT. That way the company saves on benefits. Each employee gets paid X amount of dollars per hour but when you include benefits it can be double the amount in some cases. Think vacation pay, sick pay, education, Christmas bonuses, retirement and other things that really add up. Most of that is kind of eroding away but it's not just electricians who are effected. Most companies are cutting the fat to keep the share holders happy and show good profits.


No - the union steward of chief union steward (whatever the hell that is) main focus is to be on location in the trenches with the represented - seeing to it that the contract is being followed and the employer isn't playing games. In a multi-employer situation such as the IBEW the dollars and cents issues are addressed at the top - the issues the steward is concerned with boil down to time and equitable distribution, work rules and conditions.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

LGLS said:


> No - the union steward of chief union steward (whatever the hell that is) main focus is to be on location in the trenches with the represented - seeing to it that the contract is being followed and the employer isn't playing games. In a multi-employer situation such as the IBEW the dollars and cents issues are addressed at the top - the issues the steward is concerned with boil down to time and equitable distribution, work rules and conditions.


I suppose your right. I never had the opportunity to attend a negotiation. We had one union Stewart per shift and a Chief Stewart on days. Ok yes there was a union rep that probably did the negotiating and had the final word and was way over paid but both of the day shift Stewarts seemed to be able to move mountains and get us what we wanted. One had a law degree and later went on to become a labor lawyer for the union and the other was just a good persuader. But yes technically it was the union rep that actually ran the show. I guess I was confused because for so many years we just got good contracts and the 2 Stewarts always took the credit.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> You mean steward? In the union they are put on jobs (either larger ones or jobs with issues). They could be assigned various duties by both the contractor and hall. Most of the time they are on site to make sure the negotiated contract and union rules are followed. Things like monitoring OT distribution are a common duty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My spelling terrible. Yes it's steward. We had a Chief Steward that assigned his own work. He was too big to fail. The company really valued him. What ever he wanted he got. The reason for this is that he was just so good at what he did. Really he had an electronics background and could also program anything. The company would send 2 J-men out to fix something and they would order thousands of dollars worth of replacement parts and spend days trouble shooting a problem and still not find the cause. They would send Dave out to look at the problem and it would be fixed within minutes. Over several years he was able to eliminate most of the outside contractors and move the work in house. He was a one of a kind guy. Smart as they come.
Yes true he did monitor the overtime wheel and used the union rules to our advantage. He was filing grievances on a daily basis. No matter how small the issues were. It got so bad that 1/3 of the members were not required to even climb ladders due to fake medical conditions. Believe me it was like a 3 ring circus. We had one guy that didn't want to do a certain job because it required a ladder. So the company brought in a mediator. They sent me out to show them how I did this task and being a guy that hatted seeing lazy people getting out of work I did it without a ladder. No BS....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Easy said:


> ...
> But yes technically it was the union rep that actually ran the show. I guess I was confused because for so many years we just got good contracts and the 2 Stewarts always took the credit.


Well that may have been the truth or just your perception at that time. If your union wasn't big on monthly meetings your day to day contact and information pipeline is largely through the steward. They are the eyes and ears of the business managers/ agents. Also their mouthpiece for workplaces where meetings aren't a regular thing.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Easy said:


> My spelling terrible. Yes it's steward. We had a Chief Steward that assigned his own work. He was too big to fail. The company really valued him. What ever he wanted he got. The reason for this is that he was just so good at what he did. Really he had an electronics background and could also program anything. The company would send 2 J-men out to fix something and they would order thousands of dollars worth of replacement parts and spend days trouble shooting a problem and still not find the cause. They would send Dave out to look at the problem and it would be fixed within minutes. Over several years he was able to eliminate most of the outside contractors and move the work in house. He was a one of a kind guy. Smart as they come.


Hard to find a good troubleshooting guy. Those are built on experience. 

The 2 J men either made the company money by replacing parts that did not fix the issue or lost because the customer did not pay. 

Either way the next guy has the advantage of ruling out what the prior guys did. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

LGLS said:


> Well that may have been the truth or just your perception at that time. If your union wasn't big on monthly meetings your day to day contact and information pipeline is largely through the steward. They are the eyes and ears of the business managers/ agents. Also their mouthpiece for workplaces where meetings aren't a regular thing.


It's probably due to the fact that I was on 2nd shift and we only had 4 guys so we missed most of the meetings but you are correct the business manager for our local did have the final say and our steward probably just took the credit for everything. I think being in a union shop that only did maintenance work is probably much different than construction. The hiring process is probably not the same. It involved 3 people from the company. A security person, human resources and a supervisor of the department you hired into. All 3 were salary and had no connection to the union. The only time I talked company business with a steward was when he handed me a proposal to vote on when a contract came up.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

LGLS said:


> Well that may have been the truth or just your perception at that time. If your union wasn't big on monthly meetings your day to day contact and information pipeline is largely through the steward. They are the eyes and ears of the business managers/ agents. Also their mouthpiece for workplaces where meetings aren't a regular thing.


It's probably due to the fact that I was on 2nd shift and we only had 4 guys so we missed most of the meetings but you are correct the business manager for our local did have the final say and our steward probably just took the credit for everything. I think being in a union shop that only did maintenance work is probably much different than construction. The hiring process is probably not the same. It involved 3 people from the company. A security person, human resources and a supervisor of the department you hired into. All 3 were salary and had no connection to the union. The only time I talked company business with a steward was when he handed me a proposal to vote on when a contract came up.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> Hard to find a good troubleshooting guy. Those are built on experience.
> 
> The 2 J men either made the company money by replacing parts that did not fix the issue or lost because the customer did not pay.
> 
> ...


No ... The work was done by 2 in house electricians on day shift and they just could not figure it out so they just ordered circuit boards and replaced them. Finally after 2 weeks and the customer calling for action the day shift supervisor sent Dave out and he found a bad diode and replaced it. Everyone got paid.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

brian john said:


> Here is your answer, it is a job, generally basic 40. And you can be a basic electrician with basic skill sets and make a good living. But if you aspire to be more than just another run-of-the-mill guy doing the same boring work day after day, then it will take some time and effort. In my job OT is never mandatory but necessary, refuse to work off hours enough times and well you need to move on. Want to fully understand and learn a skill set it takes to master this trade then it will take time off the job, reading educating yourself it takes extra effort.
> 
> But if you master a particular skill set at age 52 you won't be humping 4" conduit in the mud as they break ground for another building.


You are so right. If your good at what you do you will always find employment and you can pick and chose what you do. "Knowledge is power." Some guys will never reach the pinnacle of success and I lump myself in that category. But if you enjoy what you do and put out some effort you will do well. If the work environment is good you probably will not have problems with a bit of OT.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

Easy said:


> You are so right. If your good at what you do you will always find employment and you can pick and chose what you do. "Knowledge is power." Some guys will never reach the pinnacle of success and I lump myself in that category. But if you enjoy what you do and put out some effort you will do well. If the work environment is good you probably will not have problems with a bit of OT.


I never have issues with a bit of OT. It's when OT starts making it so that work is my life instead of a coexistence. But yea. I understand. Just have to find a good company. Either way. I appreciate all of the support i have received here from those who assuaged my fears instead of calling me lazy. Im looking forward to joining the Trade.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Grunt and point


...Also works for explaining things to customers.


----------



## poncho144 (Apr 7, 2018)

Most Electricians I know have done rather well working for large companies in a IBEW Union environment and electric residential sideline work. Most Electrical Engineers do well also but usually move from that to management which is fraught with, IMO, politics etc however the monetary reward is usually in direct proportion to just how much responsibility they are willing to accept.
My guess is if working with your hands is more to your liking than eventually becoming an executive then you already know which road to take.
Here is a little quiz I always asked Electricians and Engineers alike about 3 way lighting circuits, just draw a one line diagram.
Guess which folks just knock it out and which struggle with it?


----------



## d2043 (Nov 12, 2013)

TalyonUngol said:


> I am looking at the San Antonio and Austin Texas area since that's where im moving to. If that helps.


IEC is good school in San Antonio. Any school is better than NO school. The IBEW also has excellent training. Either would be the right choice. I am 47yrs in the trade with my own business and have now retired. (New Braunfels, TX)


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

d2043 said:


> IEC is good school in San Antonio. Any school is better than NO school. The IBEW also has excellent training. Either would be the right choice. I am 47yrs in the trade with my own business and have now retired. (New Braunfels, TX)


I hope you are enjoying your retirement! And I am glad to hear that the IEC in San Antonio is a good one. It looks like I chose wisely then, though I already kinda figured that one out compared to the IEC Columbia MD branch. The IEC columbia is... awful. 

I probably won't be joining the IBEW for my own reasons.


----------



## d2043 (Nov 12, 2013)

TalyonUngol said:


> I hope you are enjoying your retirement! And I am glad to hear that the IEC in San Antonio is a good one. It looks like I chose wisely then, though I already kinda figured that one out compared to the IEC Columbia MD branch. The IEC columbia is... awful.
> 
> I probably won't be joining the IBEW for my own reasons.


Just make sure your hours are documented,,,,very important.


----------



## TalyonUngol (May 27, 2021)

d2043 said:


> Just make sure your hours are documented,,,,very important.


How would you suggest I go about documenting the hours?


----------

